# Frozen or Dry food?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm just about to add a few fish to my DT. Looking on advice on what food brands are best. Looking to explore both Frozen and Dry foods. What do you guys and gals like best? And why?? TIA


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Larry’s.
And mostly Larry’s.
I feed the tangs Nori twice a week, but everybody gets Larry’s every day. Might throw in some mysis or calanus if I feel like it.
If I have new fish that are finicky, like Anthias or wrasse, I keep the frozen Larry’s fish eggs on hand. So fish in Qt get those as well as Fish Frenzy.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.

So how do hobbyists maintain a feeding schedule? I get to work before the sun comes up. Is it okay to feed in the afternoon (4ish)? I've come from FW fish, I religiously just fed once a day. Is this okay for SW fish? Or should a provide some food via auto feeder?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I feed twice a day at least, sometimes more if I’m trying to fatten up a fish in qt.
Fish get used to the schedule. So if you’re home at 4, feed then and then once before lights go out. I assume because of your work schedule that your lights come on a bit later in the day so you can enjoy the Tank, right?
Benthic fish, those that feed off the rock, like tangs and most wrasse are fine to fend for themselves during the day.
The pelagic feeders, those that feed out of the water column, like Anthias, are the ones who wait for you to feed them.
Seaweed in a clip helps for feeding while you are away, or there are some paste foods you could mix up and stick to the glass, if you wanted to try that.
An auto feeder for dry food is an option if you wanted to, but I don’t think it’s necessary. If you use an auto feeder, get the feeding ring from Two Little Fishies to prevent the food from going into the overflow.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Crayon said:


> I feed twice a day at least, sometimes more if I'm trying to fatten up a fish in qt.
> Fish get used to the schedule. So if you're home at 4, feed then and then once before lights go out. I assume because of your work schedule that your lights come on a bit later in the day so you can enjoy the Tank, right?
> Benthic fish, those that feed off the rock, like tangs and most wrasse are fine to fend for themselves during the day.
> The pelagic feeders, those that feed out of the water column, like Anthias, are the ones who wait for you to feed them.
> ...


Well I'm in the process of buying my first fishes. This is FOWLR tank, so lighting will be minimized some what. Yes later in the day is planned. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I feed Nori daily, on two clips for my Tangs and other fish. I generally like to give them this in the am before work or if I forget as soon as I get home.

Frozen daily, Mysis and about every third day I chop up some frozen mixed melody from the grocery store. The frozen melody has a good mix of different types of natural marine foods and it's cheap like $4.99 a bag.They get the frozen food in the evening and spread out over a half hour to an hour or so sometimes longer. 

Once in a while some flake or pellets but not the main diet, 

My fish are all fat lol, when ever other friends in the hobby come over they all ask wow what do you feed them they are so healthy and fat.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Good info, thanks.


----------

